# New BMW 3 Series Coupe in Le Mans Blue



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

My Dad got a new car last week and wanted all the swirls that BMW had kindly made corrected.

Before:























































The car was foamed using a mix of SSF and Megs Safe-Degreaser and left to dwell for a few minutes before being rinsed off.



















The wheel were then washed using CG's Blue Rim, a mitt for the faces and a Raceglaze brush for the backs which resulted in this:










The car was then hand washed with a lambwool mitt and Megs Shampoo Plus using the TBM with grit guards.

After this the car was clayed using Sonus Green and Last Touch. This actually picked up quite a lot of contamination for such a new car (07 reg with 3000 miles) which surprised me.

The car was then rinsed off and dried with an Aquatouch WW towel.

After washing:




























Now onto the fun bit 





































First I tried Menz 106FA on a Sonus polishing pad but this didnt do much so I stepped up to Menz IP3.02 which did the trick.

Some after correction shots:





































The car was then waxed with Dodo DoubleWax. I must say this stuff is fantastic, so easy to apply and remove :thumb:

Tyres were dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel and exhausts were done with Autosol

Afters:








































































































































Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

One happy Dad i bet

lovely car and nice finish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

What a fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent results! Top work :thumb:


----------



## 2KLS1 (Apr 30, 2007)

That is a sweet color :argie: .


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

Car looks fantastic. Great choice on the color too


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Super job mate!  Agree with the comments about the colour - looks stunning.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work and a superb finish :thumb:

Your dad must be chuffed with the results.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb work, love the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice - he should drive it back to BMW and show them what a new car should look like!!!

PS That garage looks a tight fit!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice correction work and finish.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint now matey..top job thanks for sharing..:thumb:


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Lovely job there, hope your dad was suitably impressed?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb correction work, looks lovely now :thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Cheers guys  

Yeah my Dad was really happy with it :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice and nice colour. great work.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work i'm sure your dad is very pleased.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice results, good work mate:thumb:


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree, stunning motor and those wheels wud look very nice on my 320 too :thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Few more pictures from today after a wash:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet :thumb: 
Love those wheels.


----------



## Ygidrop (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet car & great job


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work !:thumb:


----------

